# Weird Ziwipeak question



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everyone...I have a random Ziwipeak question. I'm not sure if you remember back on 3/11/13 I posted that I was at the ER with Deuce because it seems he was having a seizure. 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/89786-emergency-room.html

Well this morning it happened again  I was there with him this time when it began, it didn't exactly look like a seizure but all of a sudden he walked over to me crouched down and was wobbly like his legs were giving out/he was drunk. I held him and hugged him and about 10-15 min later it went away. I knew I wouldn't get to the ER in time just like last time. Now here comes the weird part..last time it happened I had just started feeding him Ziwipeak lamb - he was on it probably a week when the incident occurred. I stopped feeding him the Ziwipeak that day because his Canine Caviar came in. So a couple of weeks ago I realized I still had the whole bag of Ziwipeak and I figured I would use it up and started giving it to him for breakfast over the last week and now he has had another episode. I know it might all be a coincidence but has anyone ever heard of a dog having this kind of reaction from a food? It's just weird that it happened both times about a week into feeding him the Ziwipeak.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Very well could be a reaction to the food


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He could be allergic to something in the food.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

It so crazy to think that he would have that severe of a reaction - he can't walk, is wobbly and stiff and shakes  The Ziwipeak is going in the garbage. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it happens again with the food in the picture.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

TinyTails said:


> It so crazy to think that he would have that severe of a reaction - he can't walk, is wobbly and stiff and shakes  The Ziwipeak is going in the garbage. I guess I'll have to wait and see if it happens again with the food in the picture.


I wouldn't throw it away. There's lots of shelters that need food. But it may not be the ZP. I would definitely stop giving it to him & see what happens. You can keep the ZP in the freezer in case you ever choose to feed again. Hope you can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry this has happened. I don't know if you will ever get to the bottom of it, but if I were you I would not feed the ZP anymore just in case.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I definitely won't be using it anymore just in case. Unfortunately shelters around here cannot take opened food including the one I work for. We are only allowed to accept donations of unopened food as with open bags of food you don't know what could be in it. There have actually been incidents in the US of shelter animals being poisoned with donated food


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> Yeah I definitely won't be using it anymore just in case. Unfortunately shelters around here cannot take opened food including the one I work for. We are only allowed to accept donations of unopened food as with open bags of food you don't know what could be in it. There have actually been incidents in the US of shelter animals being poisoned with donated food


if you call the stor you bought it at they may take it back even without receipt, I have done this a few times, while trying to find something my guy could tolerate. Petco and petsmart are very good that way, they just give store credit. Some smaller stores have agreements with the distributors and will still return it. Worth a shot, I know it's very expensive


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Think about it some allergies are so bad it shuts off human airways. Just imagine what it could do to a little pup. Everyone shows signs of allergies differently. Just a thought.


----------

